# New slitting saw arbor.



## David Kirtley (Mar 13, 2014)

I have not been happy with the saw arbors that I had. The R8 arbor left the blade too close to the spindle, the one I had made before was too short and needed too much space below the blade. I was watching one of Tom Lipton's videos and saw a design I liked better so I decided to make a new one.

The shank is 3/4 in diameter and the head is about 1-1/4 diameter. Material is 12L14 steel. 1/4-20 SHCS for clamping.  Counterbored 3/8in.




The arbor can take up to at least 1/4 in thick slitting saws. The clamping piece is 1" diameter and the end is bored a bit deeper. It is a pretty close fit to the bore and to the blades. I have to put it in pretty carefully because there is hardly any slop. I can counter sink it a bit more (well, I could actually take it about 1/2 in deeper) and take the clamping piece a bit thinner to get more clearance below the blade but I decided I would live with it a while before making any modifications.




Here shows the clearance below the blade.




The shank will let me adjust it in the collet if I need to have a bit more space.




This is with a 3/16 blade and you can see the R8 version behind it. The R8 version left about 1/4 inch below the spindle which got really crowded.


----------



## vapremac (Mar 13, 2014)

David ,

    Fine job !  I agree with you 100% , the R8 shank arbors make things way to crowded.
The designs like the one you made offer a whole lot more flexibility.

  William


----------



## RandyM (Mar 14, 2014)

GREAT project!

:thankyou:


----------



## jmhoying (Mar 14, 2014)

Nicely done.  I hope to make something similar in the near future.  Thanks for sharing.

Jack


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice work David!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hamstn (Apr 3, 2014)

This winter I bought a stack of 10-15 saws and am needed to make an arbor for them. Thanks so much for your post.


----------

